# Maximum age to add your sons as dependent in Dubai?



## rafi5210 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am planning to move Dubai from Saudi Arabia. My sons are above 21 years old and they are currently studying. My sons want to continue their studies in Dubai in Pheonix Financial Trading. Will they be accepted as dependents as per Residence Visa Requirements or not?

Please reply me as soon as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

No

They will need to get an Educational / Student visa, i believe.

Max age = 18


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

18 is the cut-off age for males but education providers can sponsor them. No restriction for females.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

My understanding that if they are studying in Dubai, they can get visas but that there is still a cut-off, though it's at a higher age. (I can't sponsor my son next year when he turns 18 as although he is studying, he's not doing so in Dubai, so we were told by the Dubai Municipality staff when he was given a 1-year residence visa a few months ago.)


----------

